# Update****surgery Today****update



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Well guys, I have to leave the camping to you all this weekend. We were going to Rehoboth Beach, but the doctors found a tumor on Monday that they say "Must be removed immediately".







So, I am headed off to the surgery room this afternoon.







I tried telling them I was going camping this weekend, but didn't work. I guess we will try for next weekend.

Darn prostate, always getting me in trouble or trying to!









Been to so many doctors and so many test this past few days it is almost pathetic. I know I have made 3 or 4 Doctors house notes, a couple more of them got the next college semester paid for, for their kids, 1 medical assistant got braces, a nurse practitioner a new BMW and I am sure there were several others who did well too.









So, I will post an update this weekend, if they let me out. Supposed to be "out patient" if no problems.
Just sucks, wife and I will celebrate our 1st anniversary April 27, she wants to return me under the "Lemon Law", but I told her she got me in "As Is" condition so no court would rule in her favor.









HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!

Guys, make sure to get your prostate checked regularly. I am 46, have had it done at every check-up (6 months), this tumor showed up in 6 months time and is pretty big. 4.5 cm x 3.5 cm
OK, no more sermon. Just know men hate having it done.

*UPDATE

I had the surgery. It is benign.

It was still a pretty big tumor, but not attached to anything (important) so they removed it easily. It was about the size of the golf ball with a small tail. It was just pushing hard against the prostate. So this caused all of the symptoms and pain. Now all I have to do is go through the healing process of the incision ( I drive a dump truck remember, so the bouncing up and down should be fun)








I will take a couple weeks off I think, will save my groin and lots of cuss words that can be used for something better.









Thank you all for the warm words and thoughts.*


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Sending our prayers for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Been there done that......I had my prostate removed in 2001 due to cancer.

I'll be thinking of you. Hang in there.

Mark


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Our prayers are with you both in these trying times. Happy Easter to you also.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We're keeping positive thoughts for you! My dad went through it last year.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Prayers coming your way!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Ed, my family's prayers go out to you and your family as you go through this. My father went through this almost 10 years ago and my father-in-law just last year. I hope you have a speedy recovery and are back to camping and all the things you enjoy soon. Hang in there and keep us posted.

Brad


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Good Luck!!! and we'll be thinking of you!!

Awesome to see you keeping it light!!!!!!! When it can be such a pain in the Arse.

Tell the Wife when life gives you a lemon......Make lemonade









Good LUCK!!!!


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

We're thinking of you. You have a great outlook on things. I too am 46 and made my appointment 2 weeks ago. Best of luck.

Godspeed and soon you will be back on the camping trail.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Positive thoughts & prayers coming your way from the NorthEast!


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

Glad you caught it early. My dad went through that last year. Best wishes and our prayers are with you. A full recovery is on its way!!!


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

See first post


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay! so glad it all went well! Now take it easy and heal!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Glad to hear everything went well. Congrats on the good news. It is nice to hear positive news these days. Keep smiling and camping.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank God everything was OK - take as much time to heal as needed and rest. The power of positve Outbacker energy works every time!!


----------

